# slippery elm bark



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

I was told by one of my homeopathic pet product suppliers to try slippery elm bark for my IBS. We actually sell it for use in dogs and cats.Thoughts on this? How does it work? DOES it work? How should I take it? I bought some powder a wee while back and was told to make a tea, but I haven't yet. Most herbal teas tend to make me gag for some reason. Not a fan but will try it. How much should I use?She also suggested using 'healing clay'...not sure about that.


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

P.S.The healing clay we also sell; tomorrow at work I'll list all the ingredients in it and get your opinions.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69381.cfm is pretty technical but it says what the active ingredients in it are.I think the main simple explanation is that it is soothing as it passes through the gut.


----------

